# Army Prior Service trying to get back in and go to RASP



## jcchamp (Sep 15, 2012)

Hello everyone,
I'm new to the site, and posted an intro a few minutes ago. Basically I'm a former 11B E4 who served with B 1/30 IN in Baqubah and Ramadi during OIF III. I was honorably discharged and have no medical issues. I thought I'd enjoy being a civilian, and I was wrong. I want to be a Ranger.
As Prior Service, I recognize that I'm basically SOL right now when it comes to getting an Option 40, let alone any sort of incentives... but I wanted to ask if anyone has any advice about getting something better than what will effectively be a Needs-of-the-Army contract. Is there a way to work with the current ugly-ass USAREC Message, to get one step closer to a slot in RASP?
If I have to accept a Needs-of-the-Army contract, so be it... At my duty station I will strive to be the best soldier I can be, and when the time is right I'll put in a 4187 to go to RASP; this strategy is flawed, though, since if I am useful to my unit they will not want to let me go. I will continue to try regardless of how many times I get shot down by the Powers That Be. 
This is not the ideal path, but as I want to have a shot at deploying with the 75th Ranger Regiment before Afghanistan is over, I can't afford to wait and hope that the USAREC message is gonna change (from what everyone has told me, it won't). Right now, I'm not seeing an effective alternative. I want to change that.
Thank you very much for any advice you may have to offer,
jcchamp


Please use normal size text.. Irish


----------



## Lefty375 (Sep 15, 2012)

Small text ahoy!

Anyway, good luck with it man. I can honestly say that I have searched the whole internet for information about this. It is very limited. Mostly what you will find is people getting shot down. It is *VERY* rare, and most likely won't happen that you can get an Option 40 contract as you already know. There is a chance, that you could try and get another MOS and get to airborne. Once at Benning, the Recruiter said they can pull you into RASP. He also said that if there is anyway for you to get to Benning, then he could also get you orders for RASP. This is what I was told from a Ranger Recruiter, and I tried to pretty much work every angle I could. After I couldn't get to Benning, he said after six months at my current duty station, then he would be able to help me.

Honestly, you have a much much better shot at getting an 18x contract and going SF. I 100% the desire to get back into the fight at the 75th, but unless you know someone it's going to be a very long uphill battle. Here is an example: http://www.shadowspear.com/vb/threads/prior-service-vet-opt-40-denied.1977/

edit: Also join the 75th Mentor Group on here.


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 15, 2012)

Thanks, lucky l3fty. That is some solid advice and one VERY useful link. I'll go join the 75th Mentor Group as well. 
Much appreciated!


----------



## goon175 (Sep 16, 2012)

You would have been good to go about a week ago when the Army was still accepting 11b E-4's back in. That is no longer the case as of about thursday. I would say your best option is an 18x contract right now. The quals are the same as an opt. 40, you need a 107 GT score, qualify for a Secret, and have a GTG physical profile.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 16, 2012)

goon175 said:


> You would have been good to go about a week ago when the Army was still accepting 11b E-4's back in. That is no longer the case as of about thursday. I would say your best option is an 18x contract right now. The quals are the same as an opt. 40, you need a 107 GT score, qualify for a Secret, and have a GTG physical profile.


This is another reason the 75th is short on dudes. Even though the Army doesn't need them, the 75th does and they're getting dicked over by USAREC policies.


----------



## goon175 (Sep 16, 2012)

No, the 75th is sick of dealing with getting people from recruiters who have no idea what the 75th is looking for. They have shifted all of their efforts to recruiting out of AIT, Airborne School, and big army units.


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 16, 2012)

Thank you very much for the update, Ranger goon175. You've been very helpful to me at armyranger.com as well (where I have same username). So as of last week, my ONLY option is 18X, according to USAREC? I'm a big believer in finding ways to make shit happen; is there anything I can do (reclass to 13F or some other combat MOS, write my damn congressman saying "I'm such a great guy, please pull a string for me", etc?) other than go the SF route, which is one that doesn't really interest me. I need something that would give me a shot at RASP somewhere down the line. I'm clutching at straws here, and will continue to do so until I find one that floats.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 16, 2012)

goon175 said:


> No, the 75th is sick of dealing with getting people from recruiters who have no idea what the 75th is looking for. They have shifted all of their efforts to recruiting out of AIT, Airborne School, and big army units.


Interesting, so they are cutting back on Opt. 40s?


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 16, 2012)

jcchamp said:


> Thank you very much for the update, Ranger goon175. You've been very helpful to me at armyranger.com as well (where I have same username). So as of last week, my ONLY option is 18X, according to USAREC? I'm a big believer in finding ways to make shit happen; is there anything I can do (reclass to 13F or some other combat MOS, write my damn congressman saying "I'm such a great guy, please pull a string for me", etc?) other than go the SF route, which is one that doesn't really interest me. I need something that would give me a shot at RASP somewhere down the line. I'm clutching at straws here, and will continue to do so until I find one that floats.


 
If you reclass to 13F, you'll talk to RASP recruiters there before you graduate. Sign the shit they give you to sign. Sign up for Airborne from AIT, they'll let you and as long as you're not a fuck up, you'll go. From there, you can get pulled into RASP very easily. But, that's also hoping that your stars are aligned. You're fortunate you've yet to go to Airborne school. So take advantage of that. If you're a pain in the ass and don't take no for an answer, this is pretty much your best bet besides going SF. Not taking anymore of a chance than going regular Army. Only benefit (or downside if you're not into dropping bombs on things) is that you'd be a 13F if you for some WEIRD reason couldn't get Airborne or RASP. 

I did EXACTLY that. It worked for me, but it's the Army, so results may vary. That, and I did it when it was RIP. So I don't know how much of that has changed.


----------



## Cyberchp (Sep 16, 2012)

Welcome and good luck!


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 17, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> If you reclass to 13F, you'll talk to RASP recruiters there before you graduate. Sign the shit they give you to sign. Sign up for Airborne from AIT, they'll let you and as long as you're not a fuck up, you'll go. From there, you can get pulled into RASP very easily. But, that's also hoping that your stars are aligned. You're fortunate you've yet to go to Airborne school. So take advantage of that. If you're a pain in the ass and don't take no for an answer, this is pretty much your best bet besides going SF. Not taking anymore of a chance than going regular Army. Only benefit (or downside if you're not into dropping bombs on things) is that you'd be a 13F if you for some WEIRD reason couldn't get Airborne or RASP.
> 
> I did EXACTLY that. It worked for me, but it's the Army, so results may vary. That, and I did it when it was RIP. So I don't know how much of that has changed.


Thanks for the advice, Ranger RAGE275. If the system still allows for it, I'll follow the path you suggest. Whatever happens, it sounds like getting to Airborne School could be my gateway to RASP. As to what my actual options will be, I'll find out soon enough at MEPS, and push on from there.


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 17, 2012)

Airborne school WILL be your gateway to RASP. Without an Option 40, that's it.

Unless you're ready to deploy again conventional side, and wait out you CoCs approval for your RASP packet.


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 17, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> Airborne school WILL be your gateway to RASP. Without an Option 40, that's it.
> 
> Unless you're ready to deploy again conventional side, and wait out you CoCs approval for your RASP packet.


 
Roger that. Thanks again, Ranger RAGE275!


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 18, 2012)

goon175 said:


> You would have been good to go about a week ago when the Army was still accepting 11b E-4's back in. That is no longer the case as of about thursday. I would say your best option is an 18x contract right now. The quals are the same as an opt. 40, you need a 107 GT score, qualify for a Secret, and have a GTG physical profile.


Argh. Ranger goon175, you are absolutely right; there is *nothing* but 18X right now. But I do not want SF; I want to be part of the 75th. Recognizing that life and the Army are not always about what jcchamp wants, I'm still going to look for alternate paths to the Regiment. Is there any higher authority I could appeal to (Congressman, Pentagon, etc) with a letter stating the case that it's bullshit that a motivated man is denied a chance due to the vagaries of arbitrary bureaucracy?


----------



## RAGE275 (Sep 18, 2012)

jcchamp said:


> Argh. Ranger goon175, you are absolutely right; there is *nothing* but 18X right now. But I do not want SF; I want to be part of the 75th. Recognizing that life and the Army are not always about what jcchamp wants, I'm still going to look for alternate paths to the Regiment. Is there any higher authority I could appeal to (Congressman, Pentagon, etc) with a letter stating the case that it's bullshit that a motivated man is denied a chance due to the vagaries of arbitrary bureaucracy?


 
I imagine if you piss enough people off, maybe. But homie, if it's not in your contract, then your only chance of getting there is a 4187 from your home unit, probably after you've deployed; OR from Airborne. So it's pretty much just reclass or bust.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 18, 2012)

jcchamp said:


> Argh. Ranger goon175, you are absolutely right; there is *nothing* but 18X right now. But I do not want SF; I want to be part of the 75th. Recognizing that life and the Army are not always about what jcchamp wants, I'm still going to look for alternate paths to the Regiment. Is there any higher authority I could appeal to (Congressman, Pentagon, etc) with a letter stating the case that it's bullshit that a motivated man is denied a chance due to the vagaries of arbitrary bureaucracy?


Just curious, why don't you want to go SF?


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 19, 2012)

RAGE275 said:


> I imagine if you piss enough people off, maybe. But homie, if it's not in your contract, then your only chance of getting there is a 4187 from your home unit, probably after you've deployed; OR from Airborne. So it's pretty much just reclass or bust.


Thank you, Ranger RAGE275, but reclass is off the table according to USAREC. The recruiters have told me that they'll tell me as soon as anything changes, and I'm gonna continue to pester them on a monthly basis, plus continually research alternate options. There is literally nothing right now but 18X.


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 19, 2012)

Brian1/75 said:


> Just curious, why don't you want to go SF?


When I joined the Army, I knew nothing about the Rangers; I just wanted to go and help win in Iraq, and then get the fuck out and go on my merry civilian way. My best friend from OSUT went on to become a Ranger. The stories he told me later, plus the reading I've done about the Regiment, plus having served in a Big Army unit... all of these things make me want to be a Ranger.
My mom's cousin was SF, and told me a bit about their lifestyle, and it sounds less suited to who I am and what I want to do in the Army. I understand that recently there have been increasing similarities in the types of mission that Rangers and SF do, but it is that tan beret and all that goes with it that ultimately inspires me. And GodDAMN do I want to deploy to Afghanistan as a Ranger before this shit is over.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 19, 2012)

I want to kick in doors and shoot people in the face would have worked. I guess when I was younger I didn't want anything else either. Now all these angry, high octane Rangers just mess with my zen. I knew a few guys that couldn't get 18x contracts at the time that ended up being Rangers and loved it. The opposite could be true. I don't usually try to sell people against being a Ranger, but 18x is on the table and I haven't seen these USAREC deals get less restrictive in the last couple years. If you take something like Spanish and 18B, you could be fucking around in Astan within a year.


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 19, 2012)

Brian1/75, what you said is exactly right; I miss kicking doors and shooting bad guys. I like everything I've heard about the Ranger lifestyle (well, almost everything, but I'll deal) and I want to be part of it. 18X isn't for me.


----------



## Brian1/75 (Sep 19, 2012)

As long as you realize there's a possibility that will never happen when you turn down SF, go for it. There are like 5 companies within the SF Regiment dedicated to kicking doors and tasked out to JSOC when deployed at the moment. Just something to think about.


----------



## jcchamp (Sep 24, 2012)

I am grateful to see that hundreds of people (hopefully many of them Rangers) have taken the time to view this thread. If any of you has any suggestion, no matter how wild (other than telling me where I can stick my quest to become a Ranger), as to how I can parlay/harass/bribe/bully/beg my way to a slot in RASP, I'd love to hear it. My motivation is rock solid and my need to take action is urgent (particularly if I want to deploy, which is why I joined the Army in the first place). I've been making phone calls like Carly Rae Jepsen just gave me her number, and going after recruiters like they owe me money, but so far nothing. Somebody please give this dizzy retard a shove in the right direction.


----------



## jcchamp (Nov 4, 2012)

The recruiter I've been talking to lately has told me that I can volunteer for RASP in OSUT, even as an 18X. I asked him to give me his word on that, and he did. I'd like to do what Ronald Reagan once called "trust, but verify". If anyone here could confirm or deny for me that I can volunteer for RASP as an 18X, I'd be very grateful. If it's true, I'm signing that 18X and getting back in the game!
Thanks again,
jcchamp


----------



## jcchamp (Nov 4, 2012)

jcchamp said:


> The recruiter I've been talking to lately has told me that I can volunteer for RASP in OSUT, even as an 18X. I asked him to give me his word on that, and he did. I'd like to do what Ronald Reagan once called "trust, but verify". If anyone here could confirm or deny for me that I can volunteer for RASP as an 18X, I'd be very grateful. If it's true, I'm signing that 18X and getting back in the game!
> Thanks again,
> jcchamp


Sorry about the small text. Won't happen again.


----------



## Tropicana98 (Nov 4, 2012)

jcchamp said:


> The recruiter I've been talking to lately has told me that I can volunteer for RASP in OSUT, even as an 18X. I asked him to give me his word on that, and he did. I'd like to do what Ronald Reagan once called "trust, but verify". If anyone here could confirm or deny for me that I can volunteer for RASP as an 18X, I'd be very grateful. If it's true, I'm signing that 18X and getting back in the game!
> Thanks again,
> jcchamp



Only because I'm fresh out of OSUT and my platoon was an all 18x/option 40, if you're gonna try and pick up RASP in OSUT...don't sign an 18x contract. There is a different protocol as you have to be released from the X-ray program and then picked up by the Ranger liason for orders. The current SF recruiter on Sand Hill is not a fan of guys jumping ship(you need his permission) to go to RASP. I had 6-7 buddies in my platoon try to switch and the conversation got downright hostile at times. This would then leave you trying pick it up at airborne by speaking with the Ranger liason who told me when I asked out of curiosity if my buddies could switch at this time he responded "Can't do it, they don't mess with our guys we don't mess with theirs." He also said if on some off chance the SF recruiter did release them airborne is too short a time frame to get the orders completed. You are better off waiting for an option 40 or just get airborne in your contract its a simple straight forward process then and not as big a "risk" as it use to be.


----------



## AWP (Nov 4, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> the Ranger liason who told me when I asked out of curiosity if my buddies could switch at this time he responded "Can't do it, they don't mess with our guys we don't mess with theirs."


 
Good. That keeps some shitbird from taking an 18X slot and screwing someone out of their chance at SFAS; the opposite holds true for someone taking an Opt. 40 so they can double-back and go SF.


----------



## jcchamp (Nov 4, 2012)

Tropicana98 said:


> Only because I'm fresh out of OSUT and my platoon was an all 18x/option 40, if you're gonna try and pick up RASP in OSUT...don't sign an 18x contract. There is a different protocol as you have to be released from the X-ray program and then picked up by the Ranger liason for orders. The current SF recruiter on Sand Hill is not a fan of guys jumping ship(you need his permission) to go to RASP. I had 6-7 buddies in my platoon try to switch and the conversation got downright hostile at times. This would then leave you trying pick it up at airborne by speaking with the Ranger liason who told me when I asked out of curiosity if my buddies could switch at this time he responded "Can't do it, they don't mess with our guys we don't mess with theirs." He also said if on some off chance the SF recruiter did release them airborne is too short a time frame to get the orders completed. You are better off waiting for an option 40 or just get airborne in your contract its a simple straight forward process then and not as big a "risk" as it use to be.


Thank you very much, Tropicana;  I had a feeling that would be the case. I appreciate your insider perspective.
Right now 18x is the only thing available for Prior Service, so I gotta figure out a way to work within that context. Back to the sand table.


----------

